# Confectionery rulers



## margotron (Oct 3, 2012)

I was looking to buy confectionery rulers - basically a length of aluminum to pour candies or chocolate into and let set - but they are so expensive! I'm considering just buying commercial-grade aluminum bars, about a tenth of the price of the branded confectionery rulers. Does anyone know if there is any risk in using the commercial-grade aluminum, i.e. are the confectionery rulers treated with anything to make them food safe? Any help would be much appreciated! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Do what I did: go to any metal shop and as them to cut you bars of _*stainless steel*_ , 3/8" x 3/8" by how ever long you want them ( I have 6", 12" and 14" lengths)

Stay away from aluminum, it oxidixes and isn't heavy enough.

You are very right to question the cost of commercial confectionary bars--most of the cost is profit, shipping, packaging, and advertising.
,


----------



## margotron (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, that sounds much more sensible. The rulers I was looking at from Chef Rubber say they are made from aluminum, but using stainless steel makes tons more sense. I am always looking to save some money as a culinary student /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Thanks again!


----------



## squirrellyone (Jan 3, 2014)

I just spoke with a metal fabricator in town here, and he does have square stainless steel rods in stock.  However, they have a matte finish.  Does the steel need to be polished to use as a candy mold?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I did the same as others previously posting: went to a metal dealer and had 1" square stock cut to length.  I did not get stainless though... cold rolled steel.  It was more easily an daffordably sourced.  Like carbon steel blades it discolors and can rust so additional caution is required.

High polish is not required.  The greasing you use on the board/marble should be applied to the candy bars also.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

Most of the ones I have found are way overpriced. Check out http://www.onlinemetals.com/. I ordered 8 1/2" aluminum bars, and 8 1/4" stainless steel bars several years ago. The aluminum is cheaper, and it seems heavy enough for my use, which is caramels. I got the 1/4" bars so I could do layered pieces, but haven't used them very much.

At the time, I lived in Seattle, so I just went and picked up my order. Not sure what they charge for shipping, but the bars were a much better price than any of the "professional" sets I've seen.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice source... thanks!


----------

